# Live Air Plants in pink toed tarantula tank



## Sankeo (Aug 4, 2008)

I had an idea to put an air plant or some air plants in my pink toed tarantula tank, but want sure whether this was a good idea. 

Im wondering if anyone else has put live plants in their tanks and if it has worked.

These types of plant would work so to the conditions she needs to live in so i cant see why not, but thought i would ask before i did anything.

Thanks.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

If you wait a day or so, i'll be posting an article on this very issue here.

There's been a lot of live plant questions asked recently, and i've tried it - so I thought i'd write an article to give some advice. Alas, none of my tanks are that impressively planted, so I cant provide actual pics of my set ups (they are all in RUBS now, because I move house a lot). 

As a quicky - you're probably safe using air plants in with Avic, as long as its not a desert species of plant requiring lower humidity than the T.


----------



## Sankeo (Aug 4, 2008)

for anyone whos considering, yes the air plants are in... but the glue is a pain!! looks good though.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Sankeo said:


> for anyone whos considering, yes the air plants are in... but the glue is a pain!! looks good though.


You should post pics in the other thread, perhaps we can get a gallery of sorts going


----------

